# Snap swivel question



## dpenzone (Mar 9, 2011)

Pretty new to the sport and have a question about set up. For ease in changing out lures, I like the idea of connecting my hook to a snap swivel rather than tying it off, whether on a leader or directly to the line. But I am worried that the snap might scare off the fish because of its artificial appearance. What is the best way to go here??


----------



## Ringo Redux (Jul 7, 2010)

DP - What kind of fishing are you talking about? Live bait bottom fishing, trolling, etc? In my limited experience, if I'm live bait fishing, I usually have a snap swivel on the end of a wire leader - hasn't hampered me so far. I'm sure other guys can give you some better gouge, but I don't think it's too much of a big deal unless the swivel is grossly larger than the hook..


----------



## Cap'n Fisherman (Mar 15, 2011)

*Snaps without swivels*

Inshore and shallow offshore I have found that swivels(black/red/chrome) attract toothy critters better than most bait and often result in cut offs or lost fish due to cutoffs after a hookup. I use a simple snap such as Bass Pro's Fast-Lock without a swivel. The smaller sizes work well but unless you are careful attaching the snap to the line (I form a perfection loop and then insert the snap) it will wear through. I always cut the loop off at the end of each trip to prevent this kind of mistake. When Fly fishing in salt I use a much smaller snap from Jann's Netcraft. Offshore and for fresh water then direct hook to line attachment is the way to go and frequent reattachment of the hook/line is smart.


----------



## g8rvet (May 24, 2011)

I use a snap swivel usually only when fishing spoons. Never with topwater and not often with jigs. I just like the line/lure connection better. For topwater a loop makes them work better. Of course, I am an inshore exclusive fisherman, so if you are talking offshore, better not take my advice. 

This a great site to quickly learn a variety of knots that can have you changing out as fast as opening a swivel. 
http://www.netknots.com/html/fishing_knots.html


----------



## Jighead (Feb 11, 2009)

I like using them on fast moving lures but not slow bottom baits or live bait


----------



## CallMeQuig (May 30, 2011)

I agree with G8rvet and Jighead. if your bait is going to be moving then there is a chance of line twist and therefore you need a swivel. However, if I am fishing with a leader, I tend to put the swivel between the line and leader and tie the hook on. Bottom line, if you're tying the swivel on, you may as well tie the hook(unless there's a chance of line twist) and less money if you limit the use of tackle.


----------

